# Maverick HPX-T



## Bruce J

I just listed my 2002 HPX-T for sale in the classified section below. It's a fantastic carbon/kevlar poling skiff. Have a new one on order so this one needs to find a new home.


----------



## Squareknot

Will be in the Houston area soon would like to talk to you and look at the Boat.
Jack Hogan (903) 539-4138 (cel)
Tyler, TX


----------



## ghillhouse

Bruce, I have read that they balanced the boat farther forward than the prior model. Did they just reposition the battery, or do something more? 

What have you heard on the hole shot on the f70 compared to the tlr70 or t60? Looking at the mods in the motor, it looks like they opened up the top end and midrange maybe, but should not really affect the lower range unlike the increased displacement on the new SHOs. Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## Bruce J

Just sold my boat, by the way. But on to your questions...

The console is moved something like 5-7" farther forward than the previous model. The rear deck is expanded by the same amount. This does a couple of things. It allows more room on the rear deck for a better cushion and hatch arrangement. The hatches are now all behind the cushion, so the cushions don't have to be moved to access the hatches. The livewell is much larger (but I use as storage anyway). And one of the complaints about the previous main hatch is that some of the storage was tucked up underneath the deck, i.e. you couldn't lift things directly from there. Personally, none of these were major issues to me at all, but it's just a bit better designed on the new one.

Moving the weight forward a bit also helps the boat float more level, particularly without a person on the bow. It also helps offset the weight of the F70 which is also a bit further back because of the jack plate. According to a few guys, the back end of the boat now floats an inch or two shallower. That sounds a bit much to me, but even if the same as the previous models, it floats plenty skinny for me.

There are very few reports on the new F70 motor. It has been rigged and tested on the new HPX-T, mainly by owner Scott Deal, and by Flamingo guide Capt. Benny Blanco. Both report that the new rig is amazing. Not too surprising from Scott of course, since he owns the company and was personally very involved in the slight modifications to the boat. They both love the new motor, but were still prop testing and generally messing around with it and so it was just general feedback/opinion I got from them. I'm sure a lot of reports on the motor will start coming in when it hits the first dealerships around the end of April.

Bruce


----------



## hookedonh2o

Bruce,

I hope to order a HPX-T in the next few weeks. Looks like you have years of experience with this rig, do you mind sharing the specs / options you chose?

Thx!


----------



## Bruce J

Sure, here are the main options that I can recall from memory. Warning it's not a short list! I'm a gear head, but the boat is fantastic with just the standard equipment. Capt Eric Glass in South Padre has run HPX-Ts for years with not a single add-on.

Custom colors
6' PowerPole
Garmin 740s with XM weather antenna/receiver
MinnKota SP55 AP/CP trolling motor with bow mounted quick release plate, all wired to run off the one battery in console.
Jackplate with turn signal type switch
Water pressure gauge
Removable sissy bar for platform
Tibor push pole caddy
Lenco indicator trim tab switches
Factory ice chest
Seadek under gunwales and on platform
2-bank battery charger
One set of 3 rod holders on console
Ameratrial trailer set up for "dry launch" so that you don't dunk the hubs or wheels: zero degree torsion axle, walk board, all stainless equipment, swing away tongue, Powerwinch RC23 electric winch

I got the new Yamaha F70 motor, which has been great. Love the super quiet operation. I'm still working to get the right prop on it, which I knew would be a challenge given the new motor and new jack plate set up. I'm trying my third now, which I'm hoping is the charm. But if you're just ordering yours now, we'll probably have it all figured out by the time it gets out of the factory.

If you've got any other questions, just let me know. You'll love the boat.

Bruce


----------



## Norris Cay

what is the reason for not getting a hells bay? is it mainly just price that people consider or funtions?


----------



## hookedonh2o

Bruce,

Thanks for the detailed response! I have the "gear head" sickness as well and have yet to find suitable medication!

You have left me with only a few final questions....

Why jack plate? Have heard mixed reviews and a few fairly negative reports regarding performance. Have you experienced performance issues.. Blowout, cavitation, etc.? 

Personally, it would help with all the shell in my area and my wacky lift set up having to back boat in and raise motor over sling without hitting bulkhead. Ton's of jack plates under my belt.. Just unsure with skiff.

Also.. Leaning toward taller console to flush mount GPS... Not sure your spec or thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## hookedonh2o

Norris,

I tried to buy the Waterman from Rockport marine before they switched to roaming sales rep. They are amazing boats and worth the extra cash in my opinion.. The lack of local / regional support pushed me to the Maverick.

That being said, my friend just took delivery of new "professional"... It is really slick!


----------



## TL Rebel

*New Water Boatworks*

Do you guys know anything about these skiffs or how they compare to the Maverick?


----------



## Norris Cay

HOOKEDONH2O, thanks for the info, yea its hard to buy something if they dont have someone pushing them.


----------



## WestBay

TL Rebel said:


> Do you guys know anything about these skiffs or how they compare to the Maverick?


I have been on a Curlew and their new Stilt. The Curlew will run as shallow if not shallower but will not pole as nice as the Maverick. The Stilt runs very shallow and poles nice but is very long and narrow.


----------



## Bruce J

Norris Cay said:


> what is the reason for not getting a hells bay? is it mainly just price that people consider or funtions?


Hell's Bay boats are fine as far as I know, but I've had a Mavericks for 8 years and have been very happy with them. Great boats, great company.


----------

